# Live plants in a boa vivarium?? Advice??



## mr_kajey (Jan 10, 2010)

hey there, Am pondering on the thought of livelying up a vivarium with live plants etc, I purchased a book titled 'Natural Terrariums' by Philip Purser, I have given this a read numerous times now and it has some great information on the basic requirements for each type of live planted vivarium but nothing boa specific so any one with any knowhow??

I am getting a little stuck on finding relevant information. Now I know various boas live in various habitats. 
I own a common boa...What would be the more reccomended habitat? 

Her enclosure is always around 60% humidity with temps around 30 in the hot end and about 27 in the cooler end..
So as far as im aware from what i have read the humidity would be to low for a jungle habitat?

Am looking for as much advice on this as possible, any one with any experiance with live planted vivariums? anyone know of any books or websites that can help?

Thanks : victory:


----------

